# Kyla Cole - beim herumferkeln in der Küche / whipped cream (63x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (22 Juli 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Kyla Cole*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (23 Juli 2009)

sehr nützlicher Beitrag!  Danke!
Quasi: Erste Sahne!
äh, ist doch Sahne, oder?lol6
:mussweg:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (24 Juli 2009)

qqq schrieb:


> äh, ist doch Sahne, oder?lol6
> :mussweg:



Fast richtig, ist aber "Schlagobers", nix "Sahne"! lol5

Tobi


----------



## Q (24 Juli 2009)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Fast richtig, ist aber "Schlagobers", nix "Sahne"! lol5
> 
> Tobi



 Sorry, ich habs übersehen... "Ort: Niederösterreich" lol4
Werde mir darauf erst mal einen kleinen Braunen gönnen.


----------



## Crash (24 Juli 2009)

:thx: für die Ferkelei :thumbup:


----------



## udoreiner (25 Juli 2009)

schönes mädel...danke diir


----------



## Schales (29 Juli 2009)

Da möchte ich auch einmal Küche sein!


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Juli 2009)

Lecker.


----------



## Q (30 Juli 2009)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Lecker.



nööö. Lecken! 
:drip:


----------



## beachkini (30 Mai 2011)

jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## congo64 (30 Mai 2011)

da kann man sagen : lecker


----------



## el-capo (31 Mai 2011)

die würde ich gerne mal sauber lecken


----------



## hurradeutschland (5 Juni 2011)

wow


----------



## laberrhababer (6 Juni 2011)

Und wer macht das Ende alles sauber?


----------

